# Schumacher 375 Watt Inverter $25



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

SEARS has the Schumacher 375 Watt Inverter for $49.99 - $25 = $24.99 with Free Shipping after Rebate 

This is the one I use for the truck and then the OutBack -- works great -- strong -- quiet -- excellent...

SEARS 375 Inverter on Sale

SALE ENDS TOMORROW MIDNIGHT


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks like a pretty good deal, Ghosty.
Does 375W work pretty well for you? What are you powering off of it?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

well here is a list of some of the things folks have ran ... the numbers are the standard watts that the items draw...

Cell Phone 24 
CD Player 40 
iPod 120 
TV 25 Inch 175 
Laptop Computer 65-90 
Computer & Monitor 400 
Printer 75 
VCR 50 
CPAP 200 
Blender 400 
Satellite Dish 75 
PS2, Xbox 125

But i really just use it for the TV if the AC power goes out--


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't reconize the company name it it a good brand? I ask this because I have gone through several Inverters, they burn out after a year or so. The last one that went out only lasted a few months. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> I don't reconize the company name it it a good brand? I ask this because I have gone through several Inverters, they burn out after a year or so. The last one that went out only lasted a few months.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Yes Schumacher is the worlds leader in battery chargers so i figure they make good inverters .. i have had no problem...


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Ghosty for the link, just ordered mine.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Just ordered one as well.
Just curious, where do you connect to DC power besides outside on the battery terminals?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Just ordered one as well.
> Just curious, where do you connect to DC power besides outside on the battery terminals?


Just plug it into the 12v power source in the TT or TV aka cigarette lighter.

I've got a 300w Belkin inverter I use for my LCD and DVD player works great but only has 1 outlet.

Bill.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Yes Schumacher is the worlds leader in battery chargers


With a name like that I would'a thunk their speciality would be shoes.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Ghosty,

THanks for the link and the info.
I just ordered mine.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ghosty, I was to late to get in of the sale but will keep an eye open for another sale. It's good to know a good brand because the Walmart specials just don't last for me.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Just ordered one as well.
> Just curious, where do you connect to DC power besides outside on the battery terminals?


Just plug it into the 12v power source in the TT or TV aka cigarette lighter.

I've got a 300w Belkin inverter I use for my LCD and DVD player works great but only has 1 outlet.

Bill.
[/quote]

You won't be able to run it at full load on a typical cigarette lighter socket. We are talking 40+ amps. For that, it would have to be hard-wired to the battery. For light loads, like small TV's, etc., the cigarette lighter socket will work just fine.

Bob


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Just ordered one as well.
> Just curious, where do you connect to DC power besides outside on the battery terminals?


Just plug it into the 12v power source in the TT or TV aka cigarette lighter.

I've got a 300w Belkin inverter I use for my LCD and DVD player works great but only has 1 outlet.

Bill.
[/quote]

You won't be able to run it at full load on a typical cigarette lighter socket. We are talking 40+ amps. For that, it would have to be hard-wired to the battery. For light loads, like small TV's, etc., the cigarette lighter socket will work just fine.

Bob
[/quote]

How are you getting 40+ amps from a 375w inverter







I could be wrong but the max amp draw on this inverter couldn't be more than 7 amps and that's from the specs on the website listed above with a surge of 750w.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

375w load at 12 vdc supply = 31.25 amps DC draw. Since it is not a perfect conversion then the top draw would be 10% to 20% higher.

Output at 120 vac and 375 w would have only a bit more then 3 amps.


----------

